# E Code order clarification



## JJ (Oct 7, 2011)

Can someone verify for me the correct order of E Codes?  I've been told 2 different things.  I code for an Urgent Care, so if anyone has a website suggestion I would greatly appreciate it.

1.  Code DX, then E code for reason for injury, E code for Place of Service

2.  Injury 1st, Where 2nd and mechanism 3rd

I think the first one is correct.  Can someone claify please?  Thanks again.

JJ


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 7, 2011)

In the guidelines they tell you that the mechanism E- codes take priority over the place of injury when it is Adult or child abuse, terrorism, Catastophic cause, or auto injury, in that order, after that there is no correct or incorrect way to do it.


----------



## JJ (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey JJ,

As per Mitchellde last post you can find this info in E codes guidelines.

In general, the coding sequence like Dx code (Numeric or sometimes V codes), then E codes. Even though in some scenario like patient involved in MVA, no injury then V71.4 then E code is the appropriate sequence. (E codes always last & to code, always need at least 1 Dx code either numeric or V code).

Also in E codes we have categories like Cause, Activity & Place of Occurence. (For example, In school, while playing soccer patient Tackled, so E007.5, E886.0 & E849.6).
And we can use Acitivity codes in Medical conditions also like while on Treadmil patient felt Chest Discomfort so 786.59 plus E009.0.

And for each specific cause like Terrorism, Abuse, Assult, there is set of E codes that we need to code appropriately like in Abuse/Assult relationship plus the cause (e.g. Battered by Father with stick, so E967.0 & E968.2). 

Hope this helps!!! 

VJ.


----------



## ANDREAHSANCHEZ (Oct 11, 2011)

I also bill for urgent cares so in lame terms i have learned do not bill e-codes primary  for any insurance other than workers comp. or auto. and i guess for these exceptions metioned although personally I have not ran accross any of these in my 2 yrs of experiance billing for urgent cares. There is a website I get E-mails from specificly for urgent cares. UCAOA online education they have webinars and so forth you can participate in they meet the AAPC guidlines and you earn CEU' s for attending. I have attended a few of these my self and have found them to be very helpful, because urgent care billing can be a little different than hospital billing. Go to www.ucaoa.com.


----------



## JJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you so much.  Very useful tips and info.


----------

